# Ohhai-Hershey's journal



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Second time doing this, but I still can''t believe Descole was in the back. I love his black color. Shiseru isn't happy, but I believe they'll settle their differences.

Trucy established some dominance against Chell, because on the 1st day Trucy would do nothing but run.. On second thought, I think Chell is dominating over her, but atleast trucy flared.

Anyhoo, hi, how are you guys? I'm also working on my Ace attorney and Professor Layton merch collection.:-D


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Same thread as your sorority one?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Nope. I'm kinda discontinuing this one.


----------

